

Steve Wozniak: The Mac vs. PC War is Over - profgubler
http://gigaom.com/2010/05/03/steve-wozniak-the-mac-vs-pc-war-is-over/

======
gdee
direct link to video interview

[http://video.foxbusiness.com/v/4177270/wozniak-on-mass-
ipad-...](http://video.foxbusiness.com/v/4177270/wozniak-on-mass-ipad-
sales/?playlist_id=87185)

------
alanthonyc
Nice to see Woz, but Cavuto asks some really stupid questions.

